# Where to find 200sx Silvia S15 Color Options



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

I need help finding what colors the S15 came in, in the Spec-R versions.. 
Also, if anyone can help me find what options are standard, and which are available on the models would be good too..


----------



## Zombie Elvis (Jun 21, 2004)

N8inNV said:


> I need help finding what colors the S15 came in, in the Spec-R versions..
> Also, if anyone can help me find what options are standard, and which are available on the models would be good too..


I'm in Australia, and we got 6 colours.

Black, White, Yellow, Red, Blue (my choice) and a nice silver/grey Pewter.

Most of them I see driving around are the pewter because it's a nice classy colour. Which is why I went the blue although i really wanted a burgundy. But the sales reps said it can't be done without a respray because they only come off the production line in those 6 colours.

I don't know if japan had a bigger range of colours. It might be that the australian head office picked a smaller set of colours for some bizarre cost-saving purpose - I don't know. Doesn't sound reasonable to me but that's the sort of thing that happens. The australian deliveries had the rear wiper removed to save money...

Once again for australia, there's 2 distinct variables only. Spec-R vs. Spec-S, and whether you got the GT. Japan has more options so I'll be guessing about the rest.

So, in australia:

the Spec-R had the sunroof, the Spec-S didn't. The Spec-R also came with a fairly classy little wing (only a few inches high), side skirts, and an upgraded sound system which they claimed was quite good.

You could get the Spec-S if you don't like sunroofs, and then optionally add the extra bits. But if you wanted ONLY a sunroof without the extra bits, you had to get an R and THEN remove the bits you don't want.

The standard rims are 5 spoke 16 inchers with .... dammit I've forgotten the sizes  they're 215/55/16 i think.

Gearbox in the manual is a 6-speed with a very sweet action. You can easily slip it into 1st even when to do so would require the engine to be practically at the redline. In my previous N14 pulsar, the downshift to 1st at high revs was quite slow and needed a strong push. Bewwwwdiful syncros on the S15 box.

The manuals have the Helical Limited slip diff, the autos had a more standard LSD - either viscous or a clutch pack or something - who cares, it's an auto fer pherks sake.

Standard interior in australia was cloth seats, standard pedals and gear shift, etc. When the Silvia model was being discontinued in 2002, Nissan Australia made the last few shipments as "GT" models - which had:

Leather front seats, leather (or fake leather? dash, door trim and general side-body trim on the inside), leather gearshift knob, drilled-look pedals and maybe one or two more glamour additions. I've still got the brochures at home if you want more detail.

The GT's had a larger wing (if you have the game Gran Turismo 3 for PS2, look at the the Silvia "Aero" model and you'll see the wing exactly) and for the side skirts, sunroof and sound system there was the same distinction in the Spec-S vs. the Spec-R.

The GT also got slightly shinier rims to distinguish it from the non-GT's. If you saw them side by side you'd notice, but an ignorant person probably wouldn't realise just from seeing the cars around town.

Since i don't like sunroofs, I went for the Spec-S GT and added the side skirts (I think it helps to protect the paint), and then got an aftermarket sound system which was better than the one put into the Spec-R.

Mechanically there's no difference in australia between the Spec-S, Spec-R and GT versions of each. All had the same engine, brake and suspension setup. The only difference was in the LSD on the auto as mentioned.

In japan I heard that the top-of-the-line spec-R's also had the HICAS 4-wheel steering as taken from the Skyline GT-Rs. HICAS was also put into a few other nissan models such as the 4wd bluebirds and the GTi-R pulsars built for rallying. It's probably in a few other premium models too.

I think the HICAS reads the G-forces and also the steering angle and the amount of slip being recorded from the ABS sensors. With this information it tells the rear steering whether it should allow a bit more agressive cornering, or whether it needs to catch a developing oversteer with a bit of rear steer. It would be interesting to drive a stocker with this and see how it feels.

enough detail? Sorry I don't know any more about japanese variations. We get a lot of imports here, and they are described in several import and fast four type magazines here, but I guarantee the magazines don't list all the differences that exist.

I've just signed up at cardomain.com and I've uploaded one glorious picture. I need to blank out my rego plate on most of my pictures from that day, and then I'll upload them too. Go back after the weekend (I hope) if you want to see more pictures.


----------



## Zombie Elvis (Jun 21, 2004)

N8inNV said:


> I need help finding what colors the S15 came in, in the Spec-R versions..
> Also, if anyone can help me find what options are standard, and which are available on the models would be good too..


Oh yeah, we get the 147 kW (197HP) SR20DET engine in australia. For the S15 Japan upgraded the engine to about 185 kW (250 HP) but after two years of pissing around, Nissan Australia finally brought them in with basically the same engine from the S14 that was delivered to aus. A lot of people were disappointed by that I can tell you, but at least it's easy enough to get a lot more grunt from these machines.

I've noticed that in USA the 200SX means a 4-door sedan, and the 240SX is the Silvia body (I think) with a 2.4L engine that is not turbo. I think you got the S13 and S14 silvias (with the SR20DET?) but not the S15? Is that correct? I hate the way names change around the countries.

The S15s also get a strong rear brace that goes across the back of the boot (trunk) and if you look up from underneath you'll see some other smaller braces around the rear wheels (or do you have you have to flip the back seats to see them - *shrug* something)

I can't think of any more differences but I'm about to blast off for home now (it's 6pm local time as I write this) so I'll probably be bouncing the needle off the redline in a few minutes. Yeeee hahhhhh. If I think of any more differences I'll put up another message.

Cheers


----------



## Zombie Elvis (Jun 21, 2004)

Dammit I forgot one more interesting difference.

They put a ball-bearing turbo into even the Australian engines (thank god for small mercies) so the engine is very lag-free because it spins up so well. There is also a water-cooling jacket put over the turbo housing to keep it cool especially when you switch off and walk away. Basically you don't need to let the turbo and manifold cool down for a few minutes because the water cooling from the coolant system basically guarantees that the temp won't exceed the usual coolant temp, which is certainly far lower than the temp that starts to cook and seize up the turbo spindle and the oil on it when you switch off most turbo installations.


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

^ what he said


----------



## Zombie Elvis (Jun 21, 2004)

Ksilvia8 said:


> ^ what he said


Huh? I get an e-mail notification:

Here is the message that has just been posted:
***************
he was just asking for colors lol
***************

But all I see is that "what he said" in the forum.

Maybe that's the same forum bug that stopped you from seeing *N8inNV's* second sentence _Also, if anyone can help me find what options are standard, and which are available on the models would be good too.._ Or maybe you just didn't read the original post.

LOL on you buddy. I think I did a pretty good job except maybe for any Japan-only special features. It ain't hard to type a few paragraphs if you know how to type.

Cya


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Zombie Elvis said:


> Dammit I forgot one more interesting difference.
> 
> They put a ball-bearing turbo into even the Australian engines (thank god for small mercies)


No they didnt.

Taken from SilviaWA Forums


> Basically ALL t28's for ADM s14/15 use the following part no's:
> 
> Jap PS13 14411-50F00
> AU/NZ S14 (pre-facelift) 14411-75F00
> ...


----------



## Zombie Elvis (Jun 21, 2004)

Joel said:


> No they didnt.
> 
> Taken from SilviaWA Forums


Bugger - thanks for the update. I guess I'm either taking what the salesrep liar said, or maybe just assuming it's the same as I read about the imports.

Well that just blows eh? Probably another of the cost-saving features from the accountants/car-haters at Nissan Australia head office. I'll check my brochures again in great detail too.

Hey, since u've got a lot of details, can u list exactly what was done to make the Jap. S15 power rise to around 185? I'm interested to know.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

BB turbo, wastegate seperator, bigger exhaust, tuning for Jap fuel. It all ads up in the end.

Just FYI, I have heard stories from people who swear they have a BB turbo on their s15 and going by Nissans track record of parts and part numbers it wouldnt suprise me that some AUDM s15's came through with BB turbos. But the word from Nissan is they are s14 PB versions.


----------



## Zombie Elvis (Jun 21, 2004)

Joel said:


> Just FYI, I have heard stories from people who swear they have a BB turbo on their s15 and going by Nissans track record of parts and part numbers it wouldnt suprise me that some AUDM s15's came through with BB turbos. But the word from Nissan is they are s14 PB versions.


Wouldn't be surprised. I blame the two-year release delay on the bean-counters trying to get the price down to approximately match the WRX. I bet they feared poor sales if it was priced too high. The poor final sales of the R32 GT-R burnt a lot of people in head office back in the early 90s, but I don't know how they could have been unaware of the performance car resurgence thru the last 10 years. Anyway, the S15 200's sold really fast and the 350's are going as quick as they can bring them in, so they must be happier now.

Any clues what to look for externally on the turbo housings to know which turbo is in there? It's a bitch to get to but I'll try to identify it if I can just for the hell of it. Also I've kept all my brochures and paperwork in a folder because it will be cool to have all that crap in 10 or 15 years time. One of the pages was a fairly detailed comparison between the AUDM S14 and S15 so it might be in there. Otherwise I guess I'm just assuming that what I read about the jap imports also applies for AUDMs.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

The general consensus is if its got a wastegate splitter in the exhaust housing then its an s15 BB. Also if you put a JDM ball bearing s15 turbo on a s13 for example you can really hear the bearing spool down (sounds like a skateboard wheel)


----------



## Zombie Elvis (Jun 21, 2004)

Joel said:


> The general consensus is if its got a wastegate splitter in the exhaust housing then its an s15 BB. Also if you put a JDM ball bearing s15 turbo on a s13 for example you can really hear the bearing spool down (sounds like a skateboard wheel)


All I can see is the parts numbers on the blow-off but power etc is stock and the wastegate looks normal so I guess I ain't got the BB :-(

The brochures talk about using a "linear charge principle to reduce lag" so whatever t.f. that is, must explain the smoooooth power delivery which is not attributable to a better turbo.


----------

